# For Bobby--



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

pics


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what size is that blank?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

That's what I'm trying to find out.....hehe


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what's the numbers (letters) on the end?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking its a 308 or even maybe a 7mm blank that was fired at his funeral.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

C (might be 3 or 5) 7 9 8


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

More than likely it should have been a blank at the funeral I would imagine....but I have no clue.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

M1909 blank
.30 cal M1


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Bobby,
Will what Bill said it is work? I'm going to mail it to ya anyways.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

might be 7.62...hard to tell


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can work wonders girl send it to me and I will show you how good I am :wink::rotfl:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

bill said:


> might be 7.62...hard to tell


Not the 7.62x51 NATO Blank Round. Neck wrong. Could be one of the other 7.62. Maybe the 7.62x39 blank.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Not the 7.62x51 NATO Blank Round. Neck wrong. Could be one of the other 7.62. Maybe the 7.62x39 blank.


if there are 2 choices and one of them is wrong...I was talking about the other LOL


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

bill said:


> if there are 2 choices and one of them is wrong...I was talking about the other LOL


There are more than two 7.62 rounds Bill.. 

The one Wendi has looks like it may be a .30 Cal grenade round to me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if there are mulitple choices and one might be right...thats the one I was talking about


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

grayfish said:


> There are more than two 7.62 rounds Bill..
> 
> The one Wendi has looks like it may be a .30 Cal grenade round to me.


That should have said .30-06 grenade blank.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Okay Bobby....I finally got the casing in the mail yesterday (sorry for my laziness). Please PM me when you get it so I know it didn't get lost by our hard-working government employees.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got the brass in the mail today. Its the same size as a 308. I can make what ever she wants with it pen or keychain.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was wrong on the size its the same as a 30-06. It is in the process of being made into a pen at this time.


----------

